# First Impressions of Harvey Alpha HW110S-52P



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice looking rig. Looking forward to your future comments.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Sure is a beautiful saw, congratulations.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

You're gonna LOVE it. It's fundamentally the same saw as my Laguna Platinum Dovetail saw. Harvey built the Laguna. I've had mine since June of '19. If you have questions, let me know.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

You're gonna LOVE it. It's fundamentally the same saw as my Laguna Platinum Dovetail saw. Harvey built the Laguna. I've had mine since June of '19. If you have questions, let me know.

-Sawdust makes me whole-Mike in STL

Thanks MikeinSTL I will keep that in mind. Did you get the outfeed table with yours? If you did can you send some pics.

This is my first (and hopefully last) brand new table saw that I have purchased so this is a big investment. I have only made some test cuts. Hopefully this weekend I will get to really try it out. I have about 800 ft of material to rip. I'm installing some tile floors and I'm replacing all the crappy builder's trim with a three part craftsman style which is all custom cut. Now that the saw is set up I also have three other projects right behind the flooring project. Those projects will be more of why I bought the saw in the first place. Two night stands and two different tables ( I count the night stands as one project).


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

@Mark
I did not get the outfeed table. I have an old kitchen table that I converted to an assembly, outfeed table long ago and the Laguna saw on the Bora mobile base sits just a touch higher than it.

This picture is right after I setup the Laguna and before I got the mobile base. You can see the converted table on the left. The picture has a lot over exposure.


----------



## bobfromsanluis (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm curious about the overhead dust collection set up, it looks like it is all rigid piping- I didn't notice any flex hose, will that be a problem if cutting something fairly thick?


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm curious about the overhead dust collection set up, it looks like it is all rigid piping- I didn't notice any flex hose, will that be a problem if cutting something fairly thick?

bobfromsanluis

The overhead dust collector has a solid "U" shaped pipe. It has two hoses - one on top and one on the bottom. The top one is connected to the blade guard and the bottom one is connected to a t connection on the bottom of the cabinet. The blade guard has a built in riving knife. When you have to get in tighter the blade guard comes off and they have a separate riving knife. The smallest rip cut with the blade guard is about 1-1/2". I ripped about 30 boards this weekend for some custom craftsman baseboard. The saw worked well. The overhead dust collection seems to have a lot of blow by on the dust collector. The cabinet dust collection appears to be fairly good.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

Great review! I am looking at the ALPHA HW110LC-36P. My shop isn't big enough for the one you have. Lol!


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello JP,

I bought the Alpha HW110LC-36P back in Nov 20, I was about to buy the the C200-30 but I wanted to get something a little better than that. I have 110V in my garage so I only had two choices in Harvey and the Alpha was only about $300 more so I decided on that. Harvey was not running any sales so I emailed them and got quick replies and they gave me a good price. So I went ahead and spent about $1700 total for the Saw, Base, and Zero clearance. I want the extra cast iron extension wing but that will be later.

I really do like this saw!! I thought that I would be having some breaker issues but all of my breakers are 20 AMP, this saw is rated at 16 AMPs. I had to change out a couple of wall outlets to to NEMA plugs, but I have been running a 7 AMP dust collector and this saw at the same time with no issue. Every piece is heavy and solid, sometimes taking two people, especially on the front and rear rails. The blade was square with the table out of the box, the fence was out of square just a bit; no problem. The only thing I can think of to say bad is the aluminum part of the fence slips on the back end of weight is applied to it. You have to like lean on it good though but it will slip. Dust collection is good; I have completed 3 projects and there is little dust on the inside of the cabinet.

I looked at other well known saws and had been looking for about 6 months and somewhere on Lumberjocks I read someone posting about Harvey saws. I went to their website and was very impressed with the build and quality of their products. In actuality, no regrets. Just wish I had 220V but that is coming. I want their bandsaw.

I think you will enjoy the model saw.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> Hello JP,
> 
> I bought the Alpha HW110LC-36P back in Nov 20, I was about to buy the the C200-30 but I wanted to get something a little better than that. I have 110V in my garage so I only had two choices in Harvey and the Alpha was only about $300 more so I decided on that. Harvey was not running any sales so I emailed them and got quick replies and they gave me a good price. So I went ahead and spent about $1700 total for the Saw, Base, and Zero clearance. I want the extra cast iron extension wing but that will be later.
> 
> ...


Hi Geggry,

Thanks for the information!

I have been looking for about 6 months too. I just found the Harvey brand about a week ago. I am very impressed with their products. They look well built to last a long time.

A table saw with a 31" deep table is hard to find. Every brand I looked at had 27" tops. I was going to buy a Laguna Fusion 2 but realized the distance from front edge to center of blade was shorter than other table saws and even shorter than the Harvey. Harvey sold me with the size of the top.

I am planning on installing 230V in my shop next week, so I will be ready for delivery.

I sent Harvey an email on Friday about pricing and availability. Hope to hear back from them tomorrow.

Thanks,


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

after you have used it for awhile, give us an update. I've been looking at the harvey saws for a bit now, and just haven't bitten the bullet yet.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Shiny new tool, happy days. Thanks for the review.


----------



## RicholasCage (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks for the great review! Mine arrives tomorrow and I'm pumped about it. Now that you're into it about 3 months, any updates to your thoughts on the saw?


----------



## Dover2010 (Apr 14, 2021)

I ordered an *ALPHA HW110S-36P* and it arrived last week. I have a couple of questions for the original review poster (or anyone who has an ALPHA HW110S).

1. Does the motor have some sort of braking mechanism? When I shut off the saw, the motor winds down for about 2 seconds and then there's a brief shudder/vibration and then the blade comes to a stop a second or 2 later. Just wondering if this behavior is normal.

2. When installed between the front and rear rails, the depth of phenolic table extension appears to be 1/8"-3/16" less than that of the cast iron table; leaving a gap between the extension and the rear rail. Has anyone else had this issue? I'll probably end up using additional washers to make up the difference.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I did not have those issues on my machine. On the first item if you have removed all packaging materials then I would contact the support.


----------



## Thei (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm on my second Harvey Alpha HW110S-36P. Every time I raise and lower the blade I'm getting pretty significant horizontal movement in the blade. This second one is not as bad as the first one, but still. I'm wondering if anyone else has had this type of issue or if it's just me? I just don't understand how a vertical action turns into horizontal movement. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. I'll try to post a video, but that may take some time. Ha!

https://www.icloud.com/attachment/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fcvws.icloud-content.com%2FB%2FAbqc31xhm51KYsyipG19QwfssNVdAXq8yM3Zj-zRZQ2ryNNojEwtGnoZ%2F%24%7Bf%7D%3Fo%3DAp727XgRAOtEUUlbX1DU4EjkqeOw7CxlGa8iAff3p575%26v%3D1%26x%3D3%26a%3DCAogh4_9I6jpDn3ntMgC69GRy_J5CDcewAw4jYLKqRFaK7gSeBCRjZuZsS8YkZ2W7bovIgEAKgkC6AMA_1EyIbBSBOyw1V1aBC0aehlqJgLq5my4sqH82B6ETVm_JA59YvUHZskrdbRMiyA5nLNeKyzIeMoIciYU6Wh21JgFVOmHZMjp7LDLPANhW2YP9nta58k0ztbVk_JWfpn_7Q%26e%3D1630705913%26fl%3D%26r%3DFFC8A6F4-1BE4-420B-AD63-8012DACC3A84-1%26k%3D%24%7Buk%7D%26ckc%3Dcom.apple.largeattachment%26ckz%3D81819C7B-A28D-4272-AC23-7A8A653966CA%26p%3D41%26s%3DJgKkqJ3DaZEDBvtNmJlVwQYE-M0&uk=Cq77Et3fQPhmG04Q5MW1Eg&f=IMG_5836.MOV&sz=60223051


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I have had mine since January. The only thing that was out was the fence. Everything else was dead on. I have not had the problem that you discussed. In fact, I just checked all of the tolerances and nothing has changed since January. I would call them to see what is going on.


----------



## ljislink (Aug 22, 2021)

> I m on my second Harvey Alpha HW110S-36P. Every time I raise and lower the blade I m getting pretty significant horizontal movement in the blade. This second one is not as bad as the first one, but still. I m wondering if anyone else has had this type of issue or if it s just me? I just don t understand how a vertical action turns into horizontal movement. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. I ll try to post a video, but that may take some time. Ha!
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/attachment/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fcvws.icloud-content.com%2FB%2FAbqc31xhm51KYsyipG19QwfssNVdAXq8yM3Zj-zRZQ2ryNNojEwtGnoZ%2F%24%7Bf%7D%3Fo%3DAp727XgRAOtEUUlbX1DU4EjkqeOw7CxlGa8iAff3p575%26v%3D1%26x%3D3%26a%3DCAogh4_9I6jpDn3ntMgC69GRy_J5CDcewAw4jYLKqRFaK7gSeBCRjZuZsS8YkZ2W7bovIgEAKgkC6AMA_1EyIbBSBOyw1V1aBC0aehlqJgLq5my4sqH82B6ETVm_JA59YvUHZskrdbRMiyA5nLNeKyzIeMoIciYU6Wh21JgFVOmHZMjp7LDLPANhW2YP9nta58k0ztbVk_JWfpn_7Q%26e%3D1630705913%26fl%3D%26r%3DFFC8A6F4-1BE4-420B-AD63-8012DACC3A84-1%26k%3D%24%7Buk%7D%26ckc%3Dcom.apple.largeattachment%26ckz%3D81819C7B-A28D-4272-AC23-7A8A653966CA%26p%3D41%26s%3DJgKkqJ3DaZEDBvtNmJlVwQYE-M0&uk=Cq77Et3fQPhmG04Q5MW1Eg&f=IMG_5836.MOV&sz=60223051
> 
> - Thei


Wow ! That looks & sounds bad what does Harvey have to say about that ?
I'm in the market for a a new saw, (hobby woodworker) budget started around 1200 now that's pushed to 1800. I looked at the used market for months pretty much old saws & junk. So I bought a Grizzly G0899 but no telling when I'll get it, best case is mid-Octobor. I'm tired of waiting & was thinking about the Alpha but the price delivered is over $2100.00 but would have the saw mid September, the Grizz is 1721.00. Now after watching that video I'm gonna just wait for Grizzly.

And thanks too all of you posting up saw reviews ! I've been reading em for a few months and really helps when researching something your buying online sight unseen.


----------



## WilsonLR (Oct 21, 2021)

> I m on my second Harvey Alpha HW110S-36P. Every time I raise and lower the blade I m getting pretty significant horizontal movement in the blade. This second one is not as bad as the first one, but still. I m wondering if anyone else has had this type of issue or if it s just me?


How did this turn out?


----------



## vertige (11 mo ago)

I finally pulled the trigger on a ALPHA HW110S-36P. I'm lucky enough to live in LA and can pick it up but it will still take 6 weeks. I though I would weld a mobile base for it in the meantime. Can anyone tell me the base dimensions? Their site says 21×22. I assume that is 22 from front to back and 21 from left to right. Is this the case. can anyone measure theirs and let me know. I would hate to weld up a mobile base that it won't fit in. Thanks.


----------



## Rocket62 (Oct 9, 2017)

> I finally pulled the trigger on a ALPHA HW110S-36P. I m lucky enough to live in LA and can pick it up but it will still take 6 weeks. I though I would weld a mobile base for it in the meantime. Can anyone tell me the base dimensions? Their site says 21×22. I assume that is 22 from front to back and 21 from left to right. Is this the case. can anyone measure theirs and let me know. I would hate to weld up a mobile base that it won t fit in. Thanks.
> 
> - vertige


Congratulations! I hope you enjoy yours as much as I am enjoying mine. I cut mine at 24" x 22" and it ends up with 1/4" to 1/2" play on each side


----------



## vertige (11 mo ago)

Thank you so much.


----------



## vertige (11 mo ago)

24" is front to back?


----------



## Rocket62 (Oct 9, 2017)

> 24" is front to back?
> 
> - vertige


Yes


----------

